# HELP! Looking for Hub help in Leander, TX



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone in the Austin/Round Rock area know alot about trailer hubs?

Let me start off by saying I know NOTHING about hubs. A couple of weeks ago I my hub blew out while towing the boat back to storage. It was dark and on the side of the highway. Knowing nothing about bearings I removed the hub and called around to an open stores (was after 9pm) that might have one in stock. Oreillys had a hub kit in stock. I didn't know if it would fit it but it looked similar so I thought I'd give it a try.

I bought this kit:
http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/detail/MPB0/581750.oap?pt=N0155

The new hub seemed to fit on there fine. No up and down BUT it did have a side to side (in/out) wobble when the spindle nut (and washer) was tightened down as much as it would go. I knew this was not good but I had to limp down the road 15mph to the storage place.
Video of side to side:
http://vid106.photobucket.com/albums/m276/texasjeep2004/Mckee%20Craft%2014/20150524_175135_zps9tzt1smg.mp4

I don't know if its the depth of the new hub, the bearing size, the type of spindle I have or what... The storage place owner said he thinks I have part of the old inner bearing still on the spindle. (see below circled in red). But it WONT come off. I tried hammering it off, vice grips, etc. I don't have a torch so I didn't try that.


Can anyone help or post ideas?


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Another pic of the spindle:


Old bad hub inside:


Old bad hub outside:


Old bad hub:


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

It does look like part of the inner bearing was left on the spindle. With the hub removed, you shouldn't have anything but a bare spindle. More than likely, the inner portion of the inner bearing is what appears to be left, and needs to come off. It may take some heat to do that.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Once you get that off, clean and inspect the spindle for damage before putting the new hub on. You might need to smooth it out with Emory cloth.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Tall1 said:


> Once you get that off, clean and inspect the spindle for damage before putting the new hub on. You might need to smooth it out with Emory cloth.


I wasn't sure if it is considered a tapered spindle?


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

What you have is the inner race of the rear bearing that came apart stuck to your spindle. It will not allow your new bearings and hub to fit back on all the way until it is removed. It might be hard to get off because the heat generated from the bearing failing, can cause it to friction weld itself to the spindle. This is very common and just happened to me. You will need to take a dremel tool and cut a groove into the race from front to back, then whack it with a chisel and it should come off. A good soak in PB Blaster will help too. Sometime they still wont come off and you will have to change the spindle or axle. That is what I just had to do on my trailer.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Bazooka said:


> What you have is the inner race of the bearing that came apart. It will be hard to get off because the heat generated from the bearing failing caused it to weld itself to the spindle. This is very common and just happend to me. You will need to take a dremel tool and cut a groove into the race from front to back, then whack it with a chisel and it should come off. Sometime they still want come off and you will have to change the spindle or axle. That is what I just had to do on my trailer.


Dang that sucks! I was just looking at Dremel tools a couple days ago too haha. Would a Dremel 3000 series do the job?

Also, with that removed is should be a straight pintle shaft correct? How do I know what size hub kit to order?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have split them before with a cold chisel as well. Anything to get it off.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> Dang that sucks! I was just looking at Dremel tools a couple days ago too haha. Would a Dremel 3000 series do the job?
> 
> Also, with that removed is should be a straight pintle shaft correct? How do I know what size hub kit to order?


Yeah any Dremel will work and they are super handy to have on hand. Just use one of the skinny fiber cut off wheels (not the diamond metal ones) I use the larger ones that are like 1 1/2 inch diameter from Northern Tool, but there may be some in the Dremel kit that will work. Start by cutting a shallow grove from one side to the other, cool it with cold water, then whack it good with a chisel and it should split if it isnt welded to the shaft.

Mine was and it wasnt coming off period, but hopefully yours will, most do. If the shallow cut doest work, cut it all the way to the shaft but try not to get into the shaft if possible as this groove could allow grease to leech out during future towing when the grease warms up. Then you my have the same problem, Just some advice...

I got a new replacement hub from Northern tool, they have many different sizes in stock and the prices arent bad at all..in the $35-$55 range each, complete with bearings, bearing buddy, everything you'll need and the quality is probably going to be better than what came on your trailer as most trailer manufacturers use the cheapest Chinese hubs they can fine.

My trailer is a high dollar 8' X 10' enclosed easy load Ultimate Trailer brand Tear Drop fiberglass trailer that the top lifts up clam shell style with actuators and the bed drops to the ground via air bags and it still had el-cheapo Chinese hubs, the Northern tool ones I got are much better looking and I bought two to replace the bad one and the other side as well.

As far as ordering your hub, Id rather see you eyeball the replacement if at all possible. Surely there is someone in your area that has hubs aren't there? If there is a Northern Tool there , take your old hub with you and ask an employee to double check you on the correct fitment. They stock and sell a ton of trailer hubs and tend to know their stuff.

And yes, it is a straight shaft, not tapered. I just looked at your picture again, and I doubt the race got hot enough to friction weld itself to the shaft as it still has some grease on it. Unless that is grease that you got on it from trying to reinstall the hub. If it got really hot the grease would be all gone, burnt away.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

There are shops nearby with hubs but I can't take the trailer to them without a new hub being installed. I'm not sure how to measure to know exactly what size hub kit to order. The one I bought from Oreillys is for a tapered spindle and it fit just fine up and down. After reading all of this I'm think its a straight spindle. I'm so confused on which to order.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Are you in Austin? There is a Northern Tool here:
http://www.northerntool.com/stores/austin-texas.htm

Take your old hub there and they can easily match it for a replacement. But first, get the old race off your spindle the way I told you above, clean up your spindle with some emory cloth or 500 grit sandpaper, wipe it off so there is no dirt or grit, grease it good and slide your new rear rubber seal, rear bearing, then hub, then front bearing on per the instructions included with the new hub, should slide right one, and you'll be good to go. Just pack it all with plenty of grease as you go, but the ones from Northern Tool are already packed with lots of grease.

Its not all that complicated. If you need any phone support, feel free to give me a call at (334)648-0157. I will be on the road for the next 10 hours with nothing to do but talk so dont hesitate to call me if you have any questions.


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Did you get your hub fixed?


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Bazooka said:


> Did you get your hub fixed?


I can't imagine with all the good info you gave him that he didn't...

.


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

It is a pretty simple repar, Unless the spindle is really gouged or the rear seal surface is nicked severely. You need the cold chisel and a good hammer, Emory cloth. The inner race left on your spindle is very brittle, normally a coule good licks on the rear edge will get it loose.remove it, polish the spindle with Emory cloth. The measure your spindle diameter, it will either be 1 in or an inch and a sixteenth diameter straight spindle.That is what you will ask for. You may need to get a spindle nut,too. It usually is not in the kit as there are different thread sizes


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Bazooka said:


> Did you get your hub fixed?


I couldn't get to it this weekend because of other to-do items but I did buy a Dremel 3000 and a chisel. I plan on going out there this weekend to fix it.

Also thanks to everyone for the help. I didn't know a thing about hubs until now. I'm guessing I need to put a set of Bearing Buddies on both hubs. You just hammer them on and then fill with grease until all the old grease pumps out, right?


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

That's correct. They just tap in, in place of the dust cap, basically. Just don't get over zealous with the grease gun pumping them up or you can over do it and blow your grease seal out. I would still hand pack the bearings to start with, and use the bearing buddy to simply add a little grease from time to time.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you want to have someone else fix it and you can move the trailer, there is a Magnum Trailer shop facility on 620 west of 183. They do trailer repairs there, as well as having a shop that sells all the trailer components.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Going out to the boat storage place tomorrow to cut off the stuck inner bearing with a Dremel. I'm going to wipe the spindle off. Then what do I do with an emery cloth? Just polish it up some? Scuff it up? Barely touch it? etc? 

After the spindle is clean and the new hub is ready to go on do I need to put grease on the actual spindle or will the new pregreased hub be enough?

I'm assuming I should buy bearing buddies for both sides too. They just hammer on the outside of the hub and then fill with grease until the old grease comes out, right?


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Finally had a chance to work on the trailer. I did like many have done and used a dremel and a cold chisel to remove the stuck inner bearing. It took a while but I got it off. But when I cleaned up the spindle I discovered it was trashed. (see pics below). So I went to 2 trailer shops looking for an axle. They BOTH told me galvanized marine axles were about $400. Being naive I believed them and bought a standard trailer axle. This morning I look online and they're only $150-$200. I paid $150 or so for the standard axle. Oh well its new, heavier duty, new hubs and all. I hope I bolted it all up good. I've never replaced an axle. Its bolted up tight but the trailer shop recommends bringing it by and having it welded.

Chewed up spindle:


Nicks in spindle:





New axle (ignore the black kayak carrier under my trailer)


----------

